# طلب اسعار مواد البناء في السعودية



## رزق حجاوي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن لديه فكرة عن اسعار مواد البناء ( جداول الكميات )للعطاءات في المملكة العربية السعودية 
او مواقع الكترونية بهذا الخصوص
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة هادفة و مفيدة اخونا المعطاء رزق حجاوي

واقترح ان يتم طرح جداول كميات للمواد المطلوب معرفة اسعاردها بالسعودية
على ملف اكسل

ويقوم الاخوة الزملاء بتحميلها و تعبئة المواد التي يعرفون اسعارها من احتكاكهم بالسوق المحلي

ثم يعيدون طرحها بمشاركاتهم

كل الشكر لكل من يساهم معنا في اضافة افادة لجميع الزملاء


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ الكبير الأستاذ الفاضل المهندس / رزق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وكل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة بخير وصحة وسعادة

الموقع التالي موقع حكومي سعودي به تحديث دائم لأسعار مواد البناء الأساسية بالمملكة هي : الخرسانة الجاهزة ، الحديد الأسمنت ، الكيابل ، الأخشاب.

http://www.cdsi.gov.sa/shownews.aspx?lid=25&cid=17&id=173

أما باقي المواد فسأبحث لك عنها بإذن الله تعالى.

والله الموفق


----------



## ahmedafatah (2 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع ممتاز فعلا


----------



## mustafasas (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا م/شريف جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا ايضا م/رزق علي فتح هذا الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو جعفر الطيار (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شهر مبارك وكل عام والجميع بخير 
اريد سعر لي 500 م من اللي او الانابيب( ب 4 هنش) او (3 هنش)( بسمك 1 سانتي )
وكم سيكون وزنه لاني اريده لمشروع وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## amlegypt (9 مارس 2012)

Link Not Working


----------



## anwerbasha (11 مارس 2012)

الموقع لا يعمل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mnther75 (22 مارس 2012)

فعلا الموقع لا يعمل لو فيه موقع اخر يبين اسعار المواد الاساسة في المشاريع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 يوليو 2012)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> الأخ الكبير الأستاذ الفاضل المهندس / رزق
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 يوليو 2012)

دليل الجهات الحكومية
http://www.saudi.gov.sa/wps/portal/...xHRQB7Zmod/?tabid=bytopic&catName=Ministries&

مصلحة الإحصاءات العامة والمعلومات
http://www.saudi.gov.sa/wps/portal/...ral+Department+of+Statistics+and+Information&

يمكن دخول الموقع برقم IP
http://212.76.93.18/

نشرات الأسعار والأرقام القياسية
http://212.76.93.18/news/2010-03-27-07-47-33


----------



## وسام الفارس (25 فبراير 2015)

استفسار عن اسعار المواد الانشائية والمعمارية في السعودية 2015


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (8 أغسطس 2015)

http://www.cdsi.gov.sa/socandpub/manpower/cat_view/37--/175----/122----/332---/333---


متوسط أسعار بعض المواد الانشائية خلال عام 2014م  


----------

